# Look bottle cage damaging my Look 585 frame



## twiggy73

Hi 
I have just pulled the LOOK bottle cages off my reletively new 585 only to discover paint damage about an inch above the top bolt hole on both the down tube and the seat tube 

as you could imagine i am not very happy    

The damage has broken right through the the top coat and a few more layers after that.

I will be taking it back to the LBS asap but wondered if there is any one else out there that has had the same problem 


I will post photos soon 

Twiggy


----------



## ezzy

had an issue once on my 585 between the two bolt holes. but this was caused by me not cleaning with clean water after a ride causing energy drink droplets to crystalize. when removing the bottel cage i ripped some of the paint off the frame. this was on a 2007 team white 585.


----------



## los36

you guys do use the washers (that come on the bolts) _between_ the cage and the frame, right?


----------



## ezzy

I have had no washers coming with my 585 or 595...


----------



## jasjas

los36 said:


> you guys do use the washers (that come on the bolts) _between_ the cage and the frame, right?



Washers? what washers and why? though thinking about it i can maybe, see why!
no other bike has needed this, i ve had the paint come away from the frame- 585- but only around the insert not the frame paint and only on one insert.
i assumed it was a combination of lazy owner, sweat, drink and heaven forbid, sus QC


----------



## los36

jasjas said:


> Washers? what washers and why? though thinking about it i can maybe, see why!
> no other bike has needed this, i ve had the paint come away from the frame- 585- but only around the insert not the frame paint and only on one insert.
> i assumed it was a combination of lazy owner, sweat, drink and heaven forbid, sus QC


So, you are worried about the paint coming off of the threaded insert? IMO, I would not expect paint to survive after being clamped between two surfaces.
Either way, the washers that I'm talking about are nothing special. They came on my 566 as well as every off-road frame I've bought. I've always just put the washer between the frame and cage to minimize the contact points.


----------



## jasjas

No i'm not, it was an observation not a critism, when a bike rides as well as a LOOK who cares about some paint!
i always though the washers if any where there to avoid cracking the bottle cage as i ring up the cage bolt with my 4ft long set of lorry wheel nut braces


----------



## twiggy73

ezzy said:


> I have had no washers coming with my 585 or 595...


Me Neither 

The Bottle cages were fitted by the bike shop i brought it from 
and this is the the first time they have come off the bike and there is no washers to be found 
never had washers on bike i have had 

Will post photos soon busy preparing for 120km ride tomorrow through the hills with 3500 other ppl lol 
Twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

Ok 
the importers have agreed to fix my frame 
but i want to urge all Look owners with look bottle cages to to take them off and check there frames 
I believe there is a design issue with the cages not allowing enough gap between the frame 
and the cage causing this issue. 
I established this when loooking at other cages that allow for the gap!! 

So check your frames and let me know how you go 


Twiggy


----------



## nyvram

thanks twiggy. I'm going to check my frame today and buy some rubber washers at ace hardware if I dont have any..also do you have the little rubber louvers on both bolts our just one? I only have one on each but I bet bottles would grip better with 2


----------



## twiggy73

nyvram said:


> thanks twiggy. I'm going to check my frame today and buy some rubber washers at ace hardware if I dont have any..also do you have the little rubber louvers on both bolts our just one? I only have one on each but I bet bottles would grip better with 2


I have 2 of them on each cage. let me know if your frame is ok.

Twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

My 2010 585 is at www.carbonbikerepair.com.au having the paint fixed 

during our discussions about the damage and how the cage had damaged it, the guy brought out a older 585 frame that had been written off in an insurance claim (with cracks in the bottom bracket)

This frame had the same paint chips as my frame. so please check you frames and if you find anything please let me know as i am hoping to go for a ride with the Look sales manager from france next week and want to bring this issue up with him but need some more info from fellow look riders 

the paint chips will be about half inch to an inch above the top hole of the cage on both the down tube and the seat tube 

If you are buying a new Look frame and installing look cages make sure you use washers!!!!!!!!


Twiggy


----------



## maximum7

Twiggy, how lucky for you to have the opportunity to ride with the Sales mgr. I have a laundry list of things I'd love to ask....
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## twiggy73

maximum7 said:


> Twiggy, how lucky for you to have the opportunity to ride with the Sales mgr. I have a laundry list of things I'd love to ask....
> Let us know how it goes.



Hey Max 

It is still not 100% yet will ring the guys tomorrow to see if it is still on. I hope so as i have asked for the day off so i can go!!!
The organizers want me to ride my KG 86 for shock value. He will be pleased to see it still being ridden they reckon. Will have to see if it goes ahead 

send me your list lol if there is something I can throw in I will lol no promises lol 

Twiggy73


----------



## nyvram

tell them to answer their us customer service email and that I need some rubber louvers for my carbon cages.


----------



## skyliner1004

Pics of the damage on the frame?


----------



## nyvram

skyliner1004 said:


> Pics of the damage on the frame?


i second that. going to take my cages off (carefully) and put a 2 cent rubber washer from ace there when i do..but i only want to do this once so i'd like to know what to look for when i do it.


----------



## twiggy73

View attachment 216258

View attachment 216259


Here are the photos as requested sorry it took so long 

the ride on tuesday is all confirmed weather permitting I presume lol 

if anyone finds anything please let me know 

Twiggy


----------



## skyliner1004

twiggy73 said:


> View attachment 216258
> 
> View attachment 216259
> 
> 
> Here are the photos as requested sorry it took so long
> 
> the ride on tuesday is all confirmed weather permitting I presume lol
> 
> if anyone finds anything please let me know
> 
> Twiggy


is the paint damage from the upper most part of the cage? the "hook" that hooks onto the groove of the water bottle?

edit: just checked my seat tube and no paint damage from the bottle cage's upper most part. What i did do to further separate my cage from the seattube was.... move the washer from the head of the bolt side of the cage to between my frame & cage. gave me about 1mm of less of space, but visibly more of a gap between cage&frame.no worries.


----------



## twiggy73

skyliner1004 said:


> is the paint damage from the upper most part of the cage? the "hook" that hooks onto the groove of the water bottle?
> .


Yes that is what was hitting the frame especially when it had a bottle in it, the gap was so small that the road vibration had the cage hitting the frame during a ride. 

Twiggy

P.S the ride is on 7 am tueady morning so hoping the weather is ok


----------



## latman

my wifes bike (not look) has a 2nd bottle cage fitted on the seat tube that was interfered with by the front deraileur clamp and got thick washers underneath to raise it away from the frame and clamp (I used old threaded valve stem round nuts).Otherwise washers usually go on the other side to spread the load of the bolt head over more area and remove the torque effect when screwing the bolt into the frame , good luck with your Look.


----------



## maximum7

> send me your list lol if there is something I can throw in I will lol no promises lol


1. What is the reasoning behind the 585 and 595 going away? Why did they downsize their line-up? Why did they drop bikes that are superior to what they are offering now? I'm gonna guess cost saving production and jumping on the weight band wagon.

2. Ask him why support in the US is all but non-existent.

3. Why are dealers dropping like flies over here? Are they not interested in the US market?

Regardless if you have a chance for those questions, have a great ride, and let us know how it went.


----------



## twiggy73

maximum7 said:


> 1. What is the reasoning behind the 585 and 595 going away? Why did they downsize their line-up? Why did they drop bikes that are superior to what they are offering now? I'm gonna guess cost saving production and jumping on the weight band wagon.
> 
> 2. Ask him why support in the US is all but non-existent.
> 
> 3. Why are dealers dropping like flies over here? Are they not interested in the US market?
> 
> Regardless if you have a chance for those questions, have a great ride, and let us know how it went.



Ok Maximum i will give those a shot. I too would like to know why they stopped the 585 595 
and down sized the line up!!!!! so i will give it a shot lol, there looks like there may be a few ppl there so will do my best. I think my kg 86 may get some special attention but will have to wait and see. I was even told we are getting a free breakfast thrown in to :thumbsup: 
I will repeort in ASAP after the ride.

Twiggy


----------



## nyvram

yep i got it too  not too bad on the yellow but worse on the blue..of course i bought the frame used so i knew it wasn't going to be perfect going in. 

i took pics..will upload them later..i'm in the process of flashing my phone rom so it might be tomorrow or later.

good thing i caught it now..i bought some rubber washers at ace and the cages are off now so i'll hopefully fix this.

also, in lieu of the extra louvers..i'm trying to use an O-ring (wrapped around behind bolt) as a way to help the bottles stay in..i'll keep you updated and provide pics if this works..its kinda nutty but i'm drawing a blank on ways to fix this so the bottle will be more secure.


----------



## twiggy73

Hey there 

For those interested in how the ride went i gave it its own thread 
and Maximum i did get to ask one question for you and the answer is going on the thread very soon 

Bike is back after the repair and i am very happy with it cant even tell where it is damaged unles you get the light relfecting off it on a certiam angle and with the bottle cage on, that will be very rarely


Twiggy


----------



## nyvram

twiggy73 said:


> Hey there
> 
> For those interested in how the ride went i gave it its own thread
> and Maximum i did get to ask one question for you and the answer is going on the thread very soon
> 
> Bike is back after the repair and i am very happy with it cant even tell where it is damaged unles you get the light relfecting off it on a certiam angle and with the bottle cage on, that will be very rarely
> 
> 
> Twiggy


how did they fix it? I'm thinking a tiny bit of superglue or something to 'seal' the bad spots on my bike so they don't flake off any more.


----------



## nyvram

PS i'm going to glue a rubber washer to the spot on my cages that rub against the frame. i'm not convinced a rubber washer used under the screws will be enough...i don't want to have to be cautious every time im' taking a bottle out of the cage. that will drive me nuts. i think a tiny rubber washer right on the part of the cage that is clearly 'thumping' against the bike when you put a bottle in/out will suffice.

and i think thats whats going on here..that spot of the cage that shows rub-wear is getting compressed into the frame when you push a bottle in against the very top of the cage..the top of the cage is acting as a 'lever' to mash the cage into your frame. the last thing i want to focus on when i'm riding all out is handling putting the bottles in carefully.


----------



## twiggy73

I took the frame to a www.carbonbikerepair.com.au 

they speacilize in carbon bike repairs including crashes etc cracked and damaged frmaes etc. He sanded back the area efected then repainted it and buffed it up and it looks like new on certian angles you can see it but it will be covered by the cage. 

very professional repair and some of the repairs he showed me were amazing and when i asked how much i was amazed. very reasonably priced. 

One interesting thing was his answer to the question which which bikes come in the most for repairs??? Pinerello!!!!! he said most of them were manufacturing faults. Very interesting. 

Twiggy


----------



## nyvram

OK update here. I finally got a chance to work on this issue. I had the bike in to be worked on and they put a piece of tape over each set of screw hole for the cage..I think this is a pretty good solution in addition to using the rubber washers to elevate the cage away from the frame a bit more.

In addition, I had to 'rig' up a way to keep the bottles tight..its not pretty but it works pretty well..just bought a plastic 'cap' at ace hardware and screwed the bolt through it. Take a look below. Kinda ridiculous to have to do all this just to keep the bike's paint from getting chipped but well, at least the issue is resolved for now.

LOOK USA finally got back with me and said they had no louvers they could sell me. 

:-(


----------

